# Gliptone wash-n-glow



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Car shampoo with added brighteners.

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

A concentrated washing solution blended from gentle cleaning agents and optical brighteners. When added to water Wash-N-Glow produces rich, thick lather which lifts surface dirt, helps revitalize colour, and produces a clean, bright finish that's ready for wax. Accepted by the automotive trade as the most efficient car wash formula created. Functions in hard or soft water. Will not streak or leave water spots when used as directed.

64oz £14.99 + p+p
16oz £ 9.50 + p+p

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

My own car (Audi A4)










*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

First thing to be said about the products is that it is thick, really thick. It took a few squeezes of the bottle to coax it out, the resultant bright pink solution could be said to be more of a gel. It foamed very nicely with a little thrash of the hand in the bucket and 1oz to a gallon is the manufacturers instruction and that's what I used. As you can see, plenty of suds. 









My car wasn't particularly dirty but the product offered good lubrication and I was more than pleased with the resultant finish. The car is wearing a five week old coat of collinite 476 but after the wash it looked like I had just waxed it.



















What I did notice about this shampoo is that it did not streak as quickly as other shampoos. My regular shampoo (megs hyperwash) seems to get a bit streaky after a couple of panels and I tend to rinse a couple of panels at a time, wash-N-Glow however, did not need to be rinsed until after I had completed the whole car. This maybe down to my dilution ratios or local water quality but for me the difference in streaking was noticeable. After the wash was completed, there was still plenty of suds left in the bucket.










*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

With the current plethora of wash products on the market, it's getting harder and harder to find ones that make a discernible difference, and a lot of the buying process is becoming more and more down to personal choice. Having said that, I would buy the Gliptone shampoo again. It's definitely one to try when your current "go-to" product runs out. The highly concentrated nature factored in with the very reasonable price, makes this a very interesting alternative, especially if buying the massive 64oz bottle.










Thanks to Keith at Dayton car care for providing the samples.

http://www.daytonagbcarcareltd.co.uk


----------

